# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Σταθμός κόλλησης επιλογή

## hackertom

Διαβάζοντας το forum ανάμεσα στους σταθμούς κόλλησης που υπάρχουν έχω μπερδευτεί στο τι να επιλέξω ... Με τις πολλές επιλογές που υπάρχουν ... Για την ώρα έχω ένα απλό τον 10 ευρώ από praκτικερ άλλα θέλω να αναβαθμίσω σε κάτι καλύτερο όχι ότι είμαι επαγγελματίας άλλα για τις κατασκευές μου και για κάτι να μου μείνει για χρόνια...Έχουμε και λέμε στο τι έχω βρει εγώ :

1) https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fixpoint&#174;-D.../dp/B001G2LVE0
81Mo1Ls1W6L._SL1500_.jpg
2)https://www.amazon.com/Kendal-853D-R.../dp/B00GRHD5RA
518mlp-SIZL.jpg
3)https://www.amazon.com/Aoyue-968A-Di.../dp/B006FA481G
Aoyue-968A-alles-in-n-station.jpg
4)http://Yihua 853AAA 650W SMD Hot Air...Rework Station
Yihua-853AAA-650W-SMD-Hot-Air-Gun-60W-Soldering-Irons-500W-Preheating-Station-3-Functions-in.jpg.jpg
5)http://Aoyue 701A++ Dual Function Digital Soldering
52019071c.jpg
6)https://www.amazon.com/Weller-WD1002.../dp/B000FVCCOQ
81HGp5YOVWL._SL1500_.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

wiltec

ρίξε μια ματιά αξίζει...!!!

----------


## Prithan

Ο καλύτερος για μένα βάσης τιμής και απόδοσης είναι ο Hakko..

https://www.hakko.com/english/produc...ko_fx888d.html

----------


## spirakos

Βαση αυτων των πολυ συγκεκριμενων που εδειξες:
Τιμες 50-350 γιουρια
Σταθμο κολλησης, αποκολλησης, ζεστου αερα, προθερμαντηρα, εσπρεσιερας

Πιστευω εισαι καπου εδω
https://www.amazon.com/Aoyue-Profesi.../dp/B007IJVVY0

----------


## alefgr

Καλό μηχανάκι το 2703+ αλλά έχει ένα κακό. "Τρώγονται" σχετικά γρήγορα οι μύτες του απορροφητικού.

----------


## p270

για κοίτα και αυτό   https://www.reichelt.de/Xytronic-Rew...TATION+LF-8800

το έχω και είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημενος

----------


## spirakos

> για κοίτα και αυτό   https://www.reichelt.de/Xytronic-Rew...TATION+LF-8800
> 
> το έχω και είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημενος



Συμπαθητικο αλλα...
 δεν εχει ζεστο αερα(για αφρογαλο) προθερμαντηρα και θεση για καψουλα εσπρεσο
Περα αυτων νομιζω πως ειναι λιγο υπερεκτιμημενο και υπερτιμημενο για την εποχη

----------


## hackertom

Όπως βλέπω οι επιλογές πολλές όπως και οι προτάσεις... Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στάνταρ με καλό μέσο όρο να το προτείνετε γενικά... 

Όσο για τον ζεστό αέρα ναι θα το ήθελα. Κάπου διάβασα οτι είναι καλύτερα να μην έχει ανεμιστήρα για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα...

Επίσης στα + θα είναι η μύτες απο eBay / Ali / Amazon να μπορώ να τις αγοράζω εύκολα

----------


## θοδωρης46

Το weller δαγκωτό

----------


## junior

Πάρε κάποιο σταθμό που να έχει απαραίτητα κολλητήρι και αέρα , αν έχει αναρρόφηση καπνού είναι επίσης πάρα πολύ καλό . Απαραίτητο είναι και το πιστόλι αποκόλλησης αλλά ίσως έτσι ο σταθμός γίνεται πιο πολύπλοκος και αν χαλάσει πχ το τροφοδοτικό του δεν θα δουλεύει τίποτα .Επίσης θεωρείται  καλύτερο ο θερμός αέρας να είναι με αντλία και όχι το ηλεκτρικό . Από αυτά που έβαλες θα κοίταζα το 3)  και περισσότερο  το Aoyue 2703 που αναφέρθηκε . Εγώ πήρα αυτό πρόσφατα και προς το παρόν δεν το μετάνιωσα  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stamos-Sold.../dp/B00UVQXIXO , υπάρχει και με άλλο όνομα , έχει φτηνές μύτες και αν δεν κάνω λάθος ταιριάζουν και από Hakko , Aoyue κλπ .

----------


## kostas-21

Junior, απο που το αγορασες?Απο το AMAZON? επληρωσες τελωνειο ? Πες μας να ξερουμε.Εγω ακουω οτι εισαγομενα αντικειμενα που ξεπερνουν σε αξια τα 100 ευρω, εκτελωνιζοναι και πληρωνεις φορο.

----------


## junior

> Junior, απο που το αγορασες?Απο το AMAZON? επληρωσες τελωνειο ? Πες μας να ξερουμε.Εγω ακουω οτι εισαγομενα αντικειμενα που ξεπερνουν σε αξια τα 100 ευρω, εκτελωνιζοναι και πληρωνεις φορο.



Από γερμανικό σαιτ το πήρα για να μην έχω προβλήματα με τελωνεία και κινεζους . http://www.expondo.de/stamos-solderi...ng-6105?c=1298 και στο ebay  http://www.ebay.de/itm/DIGITALE-LOTS...sAAOSwZjJU9ZLl

----------


## kostas-21

Ευχαριστω,Καληνυχτα.

----------


## hackertom

> Από γερμανικό σαιτ το πήρα για να μην έχω προβλήματα με τελωνεία και κινεζους . http://www.expondo.de/stamos-solderi...ng-6105?c=1298 και στο ebay  http://www.ebay.de/itm/DIGITALE-LOTS...sAAOSwZjJU9ZLl



Απο το πρώτο link στέλνει Ελλάδα κανονικά;

----------


## junior

Ναι στέλνει . Δες και αυτο που ειναι φτηνοτερο χωρις ομως καποια εξτρα  , http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stazione-diss...UAAOSwSv1Xk3FZ

----------


## alefgr

> Επίσης στα + θα είναι η μύτες απο eBay / Ali / Amazon να μπορώ να τις αγοράζω εύκολα



Τότε σίγουρα ΔΕΝ σου κάνει το Aoyue 2703. Κάθε μύτη του κολλητηριού κάνει γύρω στα 22 ευρώ και υπάρχουν μόνο γνήσιες! Και αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί μαζί με την μύτη είναι και η αντίσταση και το θερμικό στοιχείο ελέγχου θερμοκρασίας οπότε ανεβάζουν στα ύψη την τιμή. Φυσικά στα συν είναι η ταχύτατη αλλαγή μύτης.

----------


## picdev

εχετε να προτείνετε κανένα σταθμό μονο κολλητήρι  σχετικά φτηνό ? όχι κινέζικο κατα προτίμηση ? πχ κοντά στο 100ε ? που να πηγαίνει ψηλά σε θερμοκρασίες?

----------


## ggr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hakko-FX888D...0AAOSwjVVVoBAF

Tον εχω δουλεψει, αρκετα καλος για την τιμη του.

----------

picdev (05-02-17)

----------


## Sakan89

Παλιά είχα δει σε έναν φίλο  απο κοντά αυτόν εδώ τον AOYUE INT3210  70watt δεν  καταλάβαινε τίποτα πολύ καλός , και μύτες βρίσκεις και κολλητήρια . Επίσης πρόσφατα είδα στο ιντερνετ αυτόν εδώ της Pros Kit  καλούτσικος φαίνεται.

----------

picdev (05-02-17)

----------


## Sakan89

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω έχει δουλέψει κανείς σταθμό της proskit ? Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω τον SS257B αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρώ τίποτα απο πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ σχετικά με αναλώσιμα του κολητηριού μύτες , αντίσταση .

----------


## InCoRrEcT

Καλημέρα και από μένα και χρόνια πολλά,

αν και έχει αναφερθεί ξανά και ξανά, θα κάνω την ίδια ερώτηση μήπως έχουμε τίποτα πιο ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη στιγμή.
Ενδιαφέρομαι για ημι-επαγγελματικό σταθμό θερμού αέρα, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο το κολλητήρι (όχι ότι θα με χάλαγε) μέχρι 200 ευρώ.
Τι έχουμε υπόψιν μας?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## soler

> Καλημέρα και από μένα και χρόνια πολλά,
> 
> αν και έχει αναφερθεί ξανά και ξανά, θα κάνω την ίδια ερώτηση μήπως έχουμε τίποτα πιο ενδιαφέρον αυτή τη στιγμή.
> Ενδιαφέρομαι για ημι-επαγγελματικό σταθμό θερμού αέρα, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο το κολλητήρι (όχι ότι θα με χάλαγε) μέχρι 200 ευρώ.
> Τι έχουμε υπόψιν μας?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Καλημέρα!

Όπως σωστά έγραψες έχει συζητηθεί πολλες φορές το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Σε αυτά τα λεφτά θα έπαιρνα κάτι σε κινέζικο τύπου aoyue int 852++ μόνο θερμό αέρα και θα έπαιρνα ξεχωριστά κολλητηρι Πχ hakko fx-888D που το έχει προσφορά το batterfly.com στα 98 ευρώ.

----------


## InCoRrEcT

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Όπως σωστά έγραψες έχει συζητηθεί πολλες φορές το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
> Σε αυτά τα λεφτά θα έπαιρνα κάτι σε κινέζικο τύπου aoyue int 852++ μόνο θερμό αέρα και θα έπαιρνα ξεχωριστά κολλητηρι Πχ hakko fx-888D που το έχει προσφορά το batterfly.com στα 98 ευρώ.




Σιγουρα θα προτιμουσα μια λυση all in one αλλα δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα αξιοπιστη λυση. Εννδιαφερομαι για σετακι αλλα παλι καταληγουμε σε αυτο που ειπα. Εχει κανεις υποψιν του εστω καποιο σετ σταθμου θερμου και κολλητηρι ξεχωριστα που να πηγαινει στα 200-250;αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να υπαρχει προοπτικη για αποκολλητικο.εξοικονομιση χρηματων δλδ

----------


## InCoRrEcT

Δεν εχω κανει καμια τρελη ερευνα αλλα ειδα τα εξης και οποιος μπορει να προσθεσει σχολια:

Aoyue 899a+
Aoyue int908
Ct-850nd
Zd-912
Baku bk-857d
Bk-852l
Oem 852d++
Ct-853nd
Oem 858d
Aoyue int6031
Aoyue 2703a+
Stamos s-ls-6
Stamos s-ls-10

----------


## soler

Στα περισσότερα all in one το κολλητηρι είναι χάλια.
Είχα τον int968+ και το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Γι αυτό σου έκανα την παραπάνω πρόταση..
Εξαρτάται βέβαια και ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες σου μπορεί εσένα να σε καλύπτει μια χαρά.

----------


## Γιώργος Α.

Γειά σας παιδιά!
Είμαι αρχάριος και θέλω να πάρω έναν σταθμό κόλλησης (το παλιό μου κολλητήρι ήταν ένα των 10€ και διαλύθηκε). 
Λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών δεν θέλω να ξοδέψω πάνω από 40€ περίπου και βρήκα αυτόν εδώ: 
http://www.hamradio.net.gr/index.php...product_id=207
Θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε την άποψη σας; 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nkarama

> Γειά σας παιδιά!
> Είμαι αρχάριος και θέλω να πάρω έναν σταθμό κόλλησης (το παλιό μου κολλητήρι ήταν ένα των 10€ και διαλύθηκε). 
> Λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών δεν θέλω να ξοδέψω πάνω από 40€ περίπου και βρήκα αυτόν εδώ: 
> http://www.hamradio.net.gr/index.php...product_id=207
> Θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε την άποψη σας; 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Αν ξέρει κάποιος θα το εκτιμούσα και εγώ. Μόνο για το στοιχείο θα με ενδιέφερε, καθώς έλεγα να ξηλώσω ότι έχει στο κουτί και να βάλω την κατασκευή του manolena...
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Panoss

Κοιτούσα σήμερα στο amazon για σταθμό κόλλησης, επειδή εκεί έχει αξιολογήσεις από τους αγοραστές - χρήστες.
Weller WLC100 40-Watt Soldering Station: $39,70                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                & *FREE Shipping,* 963 αξιολογήσεις.
Aoyue 469 Variable Power 60 Watt Soldering Station with Removable Tip Design- ESD Safe, $29,99, 413 αξιολογήσεις.
Stahl Tools SSVT Variable Temperature Soldering Station, $21,80, 622 αξιολογήσεις.
Velleman VTSS5U Low-Cost Soldering Station 50W 150-480°C, $22,99 105 αξιολογήσεις.
κλπ κλπ, αν πάρετε τίποτα απο κει προσέξτε να είναι για 230V και πείτε μας και τι πήρατε.

----------


## nkarama

> Κοιτούσα σήμερα στο amazon για σταθμό κόλλησης, επειδή εκεί έχει αξιολογήσεις από τους αγοραστές - χρήστες.
> Weller WLC100 40-Watt Soldering Station: $39,70                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                & *FREE Shipping,* 963 αξιολογήσεις.
> Aoyue 469 Variable Power 60 Watt Soldering Station with Removable Tip Design- ESD Safe, $29,99, 413 αξιολογήσεις.
> Stahl Tools SSVT Variable Temperature Soldering Station, $21,80, 622 αξιολογήσεις.
> Velleman VTSS5U Low-Cost Soldering Station 50W 150-480°C, $22,99 105 αξιολογήσεις.
> κλπ κλπ, αν πάρετε τίποτα απο κει προσέξτε να είναι για 230V και πείτε μας και τι πήρατε.



Δεν είναι όμως ακριβώς Β΄σταθμοίΒ΄  με την έννοια ότι κανένα απο αυτά δεν έχει feedback της θερμοκρασίας της μύτης...
Παρόλα αυτά είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση για περιστασιακή χρήση...

----------


## Panoss

Οκ, τα συγκεκριμένα τα έβαλα επειδή έχουν χαμηλή τιμή (μέχρι 40 ευρώ είπε ο Γιώργος) και πολλές θετικές αξιολογήσεις.

----------


## mikemtb

Ας αναστήσω και εγώ το θέμα μετά από 2  χρόνια και βάλε...
Ψάχνω για αποκλειστικά σταθμό κολλησης (ότι λέει ο τίτλος δηλαδή)  όχι αέρηδες και nespresso και ρουφηγμα, θέλω θερμοκρασία μύτης, ανταλλαξιμες μύτες για κόλληση από through hole μεχρι μικρά smd, και καλή θερμοχωριτηκοτητα( σε μεγάλα pads να μην αναγκάζομαι να ανεβάζω 400 βαθμούς για να κολλήσω) θέλω κάτι αξιόπιστο να με συνοδεύσει αρκετά  χρόνια. Γειωμενη μύτη, και δεν ξέρω αν ξεχνώ κάτι αλλο που να θελω. Σταθμό δεν είχα ποτέ μου μόνο 2 κολλητήρια weller ένα 15 και ένα 80 watt. Χρήση περιστασιακη σαββατοκύριακα. Budget συζητήσιμο ταβάνι ας πούμε κατοσταρικο...
Τα φώτα σας
Γλυκοκοιτάζω τον weller wes51, Αλλά ξεφευγει η τιμή λίγο....

----------


## mikemtb

Ακόμα πιο γλυκά με κοίταζε ο ws81  της weller...
Αλλά ειναι υπερβολικά τα λεφτά που ζητάει!
Τελικά όσο πιο πολύ διαβάζω τόσο χάνομαι.. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Κάνουμε την υπέρβαση στο budget και Παμε για τον hakko fx-951 και μερικές μύτες/αντιστασεις πιάσαμε το 300€.
Ερωτηση1: που τον βρίσκουμε Ελλάδα?
2: κάποια άλλη αξιόλογη πρόταση σε λιγότερα €  με παρόμοια η καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## p270

https://www.amazon.com/PACE-ADS200-P.../dp/B07KY58984

Δες αυτόν τις pace το θέμα είναι να τον βρεις Ευρώπη κάνει αυτά που θες

----------

mikemtb (17-12-19)

----------


## mtzag

> Κάνουμε την υπέρβαση στο budget και Παμε για τον hakko fx-951 και μερικές μύτες/αντιστασεις πιάσαμε το 300€.
> Ερωτηση1: που τον βρίσκουμε Ελλάδα?
> 2: κάποια άλλη αξιόλογη πρόταση σε λιγότερα €  με παρόμοια η καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά? 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk




Αυτα που θες τα κανει ο κλωνος hakko fx-951 παμφηνα
https://www.banggood.com/FX-951-Styl...-p-932704.html
με priotity direct mail αποστολη και κουπονι ELEC

----------


## mikemtb

> Αυτα που θες τα κανει ο κλωνος hakko fx-951 παμφηνα



Ευχαριστώ, αλλά έχουν θέματα οι κλώνοι.... Πήρα αυθεντικό! 



250+φπα από την superchip στο Ρέντη 
Πολύ μικρό και ελαφρύ στέλεχος. 
Πολύ γρήγορο ζέσταμα από power on / 24°C-->350 20 δευτερόλεπτα με μύτη T12-B2
Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Μιχάλη ωραίος φαίνεται, με γεια και καλοδούλευτος!
(όμως, έχω ακούσει (όμως, ξανά) ότι δεν είναι για επαγγελματίες αυτά ρε φίλε, χαλάει (γι αυτό δεν βλέπεις να κυκλοφοράνε πολλά), δώστο μου να πάω να τον πετάξω (θέλει ειδική ανακύκλωση, εκπέμπει ραδιοιόντα και νανοσωματίδια, ξέρω εγώ μη στενοχωριέσαι) μην ταλαιπωρείσαι να πάρεις κάτι της προκοπής. Δε χρειάζεται να μ' ευχαριστάς και για σένα μόνο θα το κάνω τζάμπα(επιμένω, ΤΖΑΜΠΑ))

----------

mikemtb (20-12-19)

----------


## mtzag

Δηλαδη τι θεματα εχουνε οι κλωνοι γιατι κλωνο εχω παρει ιδιο σε εμφανιση με αυτο που πηρες
για 38 ευρω με κουπονι και παιζει σωστα χωρις να εχει παθει βλαβη.
Το value/money ειναι πολυ υπερ του κλωνου.

Επισης οι μυτες που πηρες δεν ειναι καλες.. BC3 C4 τετοιου τυπου ειναι οι καλες.

----------


## mikemtb

> Επισης οι μυτες που πηρες δεν ειναι καλες.. BC3 C4 τετοιου τυπου ειναι οι καλες.



Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα, και θα ψάξω να βρω


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Raitelis

> Δηλαδη τι θεματα εχουνε οι κλωνοι γιατι κλωνο εχω παρει ιδιο σε εμφανιση με αυτο που πηρες
> για 38 ευρω με κουπονι και παιζει σωστα χωρις να εχει παθει βλαβη.
> Το value/money ειναι πολυ υπερ του κλωνου.
> 
> Επισης οι μυτες που πηρες δεν ειναι καλες.. BC3 C4 τετοιου τυπου ειναι οι καλες.



Χρόνια πολλά btw
Μπορείς να βαλεις link απο που το πήρες και τι κουπόνι ηταν αυτό;

----------


## rhtoras

> Χρόνια πολλά btw
> Μπορείς να βαλεις link απο που το πήρες και τι κουπόνι ηταν αυτό;



Λογικά λέει για banggood.

Εκεί έχει κλώνο με κουπόνια που κάποιος εδώ πάλι είχε πάρει 38€. Το κουπόνι είτε αφορά πόσες αγορές έκανε, είτε αφορά κουπόνι black Friday / 11.11/ άλλο.

----------


## kioan

Ενα κλασικό κουπόνι είναι το "ELEC" 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Το κουπονι δεν ισχυει ειναι πριν χρονια.
Τωρα τον εχει σε μικρη προσφορα -5 ευρω παρε τον με direct priority mail.
Αν θες φτηνοτερο ψαξε για t12 kit diy στο aliexpress ειναι και αυτο εξισου καλο
ο controller κανει 7 ευρω και ολο το πακετο κανα 25αρι

----------


## Raitelis

Παρήγγειλα το Κιτ T12 25 ευρώ αν και είχε σε διπλάσια τιμή 54+10 μεταφορικά =64 τον μαιμουδο-Hako. Μελλοντικά θέλω ένα T12 JCB diy kit με το original jcb handle και με 24V / 100VA και πάνω psu. Ίσως η καλύτερη λύση. Τώρα μένει να παραγγείλω μύτες για Τ12. Τί να πάρω; 5 μύτες 11 ευρώ. Η BC3 πάντως είναι η 1η μου επιλογή από τις 5 .

----------


## mtzag

bc3 c4 αυτες παρε οχι την 5αδα οι αλλες ειναι ψιλοαχρηστες

----------


## kioan

Οι BC3 και BC4 είναι ελαφρώς τεράστιες για χρήση σε σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά (3 και 4mm διαμέτρου αντίστοιχα). 

Λίγο μεγαλύτερα μεγέθη από αυτά χρησιμοποιούν οι γανωματήδες  :Tongue2:

----------


## mtzag

Αυτες οι τεραστιες ειναι οι καλες για τα συχρονα ηλεκτρονικα..
 με αυτες κανεις λεπτεπιλεπτες και χοντρες κολλησεις

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτες οι τεραστιες ειναι οι καλες για τα συχρονα ηλεκτρονικα..
>  με αυτες κανεις λεπτεπιλεπτες και χοντρες κολλησεις



Είναι καλες για άδειες πλακετες ή για ζορικα υλικα που κολλανε σε power planes αλλα σε "πυκνοκατοικημενες" πλακετες οι μυτες αυτες δε χωρανε ουτε να πλησιασουν!

----------


## rhtoras

https://elektronik.gr/index.php?id_p...duct&id_lang=3

Κοιτούσα αυτόν το σταθμό, που κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορα ονόματα. Τα παλιότερα μοντέλα που είναι και πιο φτηνά είναι στα 40w. Έχει κάποια τρομερή διάφορα 40 με 60w στην κόλληση?
Επίσης γιατί οι σταθμοί με ψηφιακό καντράν είναι πιο ακριβοί?
Προσφέρει κάτι η ψηφιακή ένδειξη σε σχέση με ένα απλό διακόπτη ρύθμισης θερμοκρασίας?

----------


## Raitelis

> bc3 c4 αυτες παρε οχι την 5αδα οι αλλες ειναι ψιλοαχρηστες



Τις περισσότερες κολήσεις τις κανω με ενα αρχαίο fixpoint του 20αρικου 40w αν και εχω "σταθμό" με θερμό αερα και κολλητηρι αλλά δεν εχει καθολου ισχύ. 
Επειδη φοβαμαι να μην μεινω ελπίζω το T14 κιτ να βγαζει τουλαχιστον χοντρες κολήσεις 40w αν όχι την πάτησα πάλι.
Παντως παρήγγειλα τα BC2 , BC3, BCF2, BC4, D16, JL02 και όντως Μάνο μια χοντρή μυτη που είχα και τωρα δεν ξερω που στο καλό ειναι ηταν η καλύτερη και βολικότερη στις κολήσεις και στις μικρές και στις άλλες. Πρεπει να ηταν BC4. Είδομεν..

----------


## Raitelis

Απο περιέργεια μέτρησα καταναλώσεις στον σταθμό , είναι o WER 898D και ζητάει 500w στον θερμό αέρα και στο κολητήρι τραβά αρχικά 100w μεχρι να ζεστανει και μετά πέφτει στα 20- 30W σε ηρεμία. Μάλλον αν του προσαρμόσω ένα T12 καλό handle - ενα JCB θα ηταν τέλειο!. Το εχω κανει αποσπόμενο απο την κυρίως μονάδα controler ομοιο με το αποσπόμενο - handle του θερμου αέρα. Εχει 5 καλωδια και είναι οπως του rhtoras . Δεν έχει καθόλου θερμική αντοχή και κανεις δύσκολα ακομα και τις κανονικές απλές κολήσεις. Μόνο για μικρές κανει ενω με το fixpoint είμαι αρχοντας. Οπου ακουμπάει τα λιώνει και ρυθμίζεται και κάπως.

----------


## rhtoras

> Απο περιέργεια μέτρησα καταναλώσεις στον σταθμό , είναι o WER 898D και ζητάει 500w στον θερμό αέρα και στο κολητήρι τραβά αρχικά 100w μεχρι να ζεστανει και μετά πέφτει στα 20- 30W σε ηρεμία. Μάλλον αν του προσαρμόσω ένα T12 καλό handle - ενα JCB θα ηταν τέλειο!. Το εχω κανει αποσπόμενο απο την κυρίως μονάδα controler ομοιο με το αποσπόμενο - handle του θερμου αέρα. Εχει 5 καλωδια και είναι οπως του rhtoras . Δεν έχει καθόλου θερμική αντοχή και κανεις δύσκολα ακομα και τις κανονικές απλές κολήσεις. Μόνο για μικρές κανει ενω με το fixpoint είμαι αρχοντας. Οπου ακουμπάει τα λιώνει και ρυθμίζεται και κάπως.



Άρα λες ότι ο wep wer ή αλλιώς yihua δεν αξίζει σαν σταθμός?
Φαινόταν ωραίο κομμάτι. Στο e click έχει σταθμό κόλλησης bakku που φαίνεται καλός κι εκείνος σε τιμή 26€.
Αν κι εκείνος δεν αξίζει τότε ίσως η πιο καλή επιλογή κάτω των 50€ είναι ο t12. 

Αν όμως υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή σε αυτόν τον wer και βελτιωθεί ο σταθμός θα με ενδιέφερε να το μάθω.
Τι αλλά προβλήματα σου έβγαλε φίλε μου?

----------


## Raitelis

> Άρα λες ότι ο wep wer ή αλλιώς yihua δεν αξίζει σαν σταθμός?
> Φαινόταν ωραίο κομμάτι. Στο e click έχει σταθμό κόλλησης bakku που φαίνεται καλός κι εκείνος σε τιμή 26€.
> Αν κι εκείνος δεν αξίζει τότε ίσως η πιο καλή επιλογή κάτω των 50€ είναι ο t12. 
> 
> Αν όμως υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή σε αυτόν τον wer και βελτιωθεί ο σταθμός θα με ενδιέφερε να το μάθω.
> Τι αλλά προβλήματα σου έβγαλε φίλε μου?



Σαν θερμός αέρας είναι άψογο, βεβαια δεν εχω δει και άλλους αλλά μεχρι στιγμής ρυθμίζεται σωστά και με βολεύει. Σαν κολητήρι είναι άχρηστο τελείως πλέον. Ισως φταίει η μετατροπή που το έκανα αποσπώμενο; δεν νομίζω. Επίσης κάνει και ένα βόμβο όταν είναι ανοιχτός ο controler- δηλ ο μετασχηματιστής, αλλά πιστεύω είναι μικρή η θερμοχωρητικότητα του και όσο καλή θεληση και αν έχει ο controler να δωσει στο στυλό ενέργεια, αυτό την χάνει αμέσως γιατί είναι μάπα εκ κατασκευής. Δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή με τα κεραμικά, ειναι μικρές πολύ οι μύτες-tips του κολητηιού ενω τα T16 απο την άλλη είναι ολόκληρα ματζαφλάρια και νομίζω θερμαίνονται απευθείας περιέχουν την αντίσταση μέσα τους και σίγουρα θα εχεις καλύτερη απόδοση. Απο θερμοχωρητικότητα πιστεύω να είναι καλύτερα. Αλλά ψαξτο κι άλλο. Οταν έρθει το δικό μου θα σου πώ εντυπώσεις. Καλή συνέχεια..

----------


## rhtoras

> Σαν θερμός αέρας είναι άψογο, βεβαια δεν εχω δει και άλλους αλλά μεχρι στιγμής ρυθμίζεται σωστά και με βολεύει. Σαν κολητήρι είναι άχρηστο τελείως πλέον. Ισως φταίει η μετατροπή που το έκανα αποσπώμενο; δεν νομίζω. Επίσης κάνει και ένα βόμβο όταν είναι ανοιχτός ο controler- δηλ ο μετασχηματιστής, αλλά πιστεύω είναι μικρή η θερμοχωρητικότητα του και όσο καλή θεληση και αν έχει ο controler να δωσει στο στυλό ενέργεια, αυτό την χάνει αμέσως γιατί είναι μάπα εκ κατασκευής. Δεν κάνουν καλή επαφή με τα κεραμικά, ειναι μικρές πολύ οι μύτες-tips του κολητηιού ενω τα T16 απο την άλλη είναι ολόκληρα ματζαφλάρια και νομίζω θερμαίνονται απευθείας περιέχουν την αντίσταση μέσα τους και σίγουρα θα εχεις καλύτερη απόδοση. Απο θερμοχωρητικότητα πιστεύω να είναι καλύτερα. Αλλά ψαξτο κι άλλο. Οταν έρθει το δικό μου θα σου πώ εντυπώσεις. Καλή συνέχεια..



Να σαι καλά φίλε μου. Περιμένω τις εντυπώσεις σου. Τείνω προς αυτό βέβαια που είναι παρόμοιο σε πολύ καλή τιμή 26€ https://www.skroutz.gr/s/9016712/Baku-BK-936E.html

----------


## Raitelis

Τελικά ήρθε το Τ12 kit το συναρμολόγησα, γενικά δουλεύει είναι οκ, καλό για τα λεφτά του αλλά δεν μου δίνει την αίσθηση οργάνου και πάλι δεν με καλύπτει πλήρως. 

Λοιπόν: 
-Δεν έχει βάση για το handle, οπότε η θα βάλεις κάποια άλλη, ή θέλει προσοχή που το ακουμπάς μην κάψεις τίποτα. 
-Θερμαίνεται στους 200 σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα δεν με απασχολεί, οκ. 
-Τραβά 82w ήτοι: με 8Ω αντίσταση μύτης κ με 24V τάση 3A ακριβώς θέλει η μύτη άρα 72w ζητά η κυρία, και τα άλλα 10 προφανώς πάνε σε απώλειες κτλ. 
-Τo τροφοδοτικό μου φαίνεται τίμιο δεν είδα να ζεσταίνεται, βγάζει 24V και τα κρατά και στα 3A ζήτησης δεν είναι τέλειο αλλά οκ. 
-Ο controller του είναι απλός με 3 ψηφία και όχι με oled οθόνη και με ιδιαίτερες ρυθμίσεις αλλά κάποιες φορές ενω η τελευταία θερμοκρασία ήταν πχ 200 αποφασίζει να πάει στους 300. 

Τώρα στην πράξη, χωρίς να έχω κάνει πολλές δοκιμές, κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά από τον σταθμό μου που άρχισα να πιστεύω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο handle ή κάπου αλλού τεσπα, αλλά το φτηνιάρικο fixpoint δεν το φτάνει κανείς ακόμα σε κολλήσεις ground plane. Σκυλί. Πάλι θέμα θερμοχωρητικότητας μύτης πιστεύω και ίσως και θέμα controller του Τ12.  O τελευταίος "ΔΕΝ" ρυθμίζεται στο standby να πηγαίνει στην θερμοκρασία που θα ήθελα π.χ στους 100, αν και ρυθμίζεις σε πόσο χρόνο θα μπει σε standby έχει τα 200 ως στάνταρ. Δεν ξέρω αν ο καλύτερος controller και οι καλύτερες μύτες θα έχουν καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά εφόσον 8A είναι στάνταρ η αντίσταση των Τ12 - αν δεν κάνω λάθος, 24 volt παίρνουν max άρα 72W είναι αυτό που μπορούν και σε μένα το δίνουν. 

Τι άλλο να περιμένω; 
Μάλλον καλύτερη θερμοχωρητικότητα και ποιότητα και ασφάλεια και σιγουριά; Λέμε τώρα. 

Εάν για κάποιον τον βολεύει αυτή η απόδοση, θα του πρότεινα ένα έτοιμο ksger Τ12 που έχει πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής ή ίσως να έπαιρνε ένα καλό τροφοδοτικό 24v 5A, και να συναρμολογήσει ένα καλό Τ12 κιτ ώστε να μην φοβάται να το δουλεύει με ασφάλεια. Πάντως το δικό μου, με πλαστικό κουτί και με μια εμφάνιση μέτρια δεν με εμπνέει ως σοβαρό εργαλείο και το φοβάμαι μην το αφήσω για πολύ ώρα μοναχό. Και το handle είναι πολύ φτηνιάρικο νομίζω. Αυτή την αίσθηση μου δίνει. Ίσως καλύτερα όμως τώρα που το σκέφτομαι το πλαστικό case για ασφάλεια. 

Σκέφτομαι κάτι σε custom κολλητήρι με JBC handle από παρόμοιο Τ12 controller όπως λέει και ένας άλλος φίλος βλ. picdev, αλλά «φτιαγμένο» με καλά υλικά. 

Τέλος πιστεύω πως πάνω από τους 300 βαθμούς, στους 400 και 450 είναι πολύ ακραίες οι συνθήκες και θα φοβόμουν πολύ να τους χρησιμοποιήσω τουλάχιστον στο δικής μου ποιότητας πλαστικό κολλητήρι. Συνήθως καταστρέφονται οι μύτες στην καλύτερη. Αν και δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολύ, δεν μου δίνει την αίσθηση και την σιγουριά ενός οργάνου αλλά ενός πειράματος περισσότερο. Ωραίες οι μύτες Τ12 αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα πρότεινα σε κάποιον αυτό το πείραμα αλλά κάτι πολύ πιο ασφαλές και καλύτερης ποιότητας. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## picdev

αν αλλαξεις το fet και το regulator (αν αλλαζει) τοτε ανεβαίνεις σε watt

----------


## vassilis3

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα
Αγόρασα τον παρακάτω σταθμό αποκόλησης με σκοπο να αφαιρέσω ενα μοσφετ απο τον φορητό υπολογιστή μου.
Δυστυχώς παρα την επιμονή μου τέρμα θερμοκρασισ (450) και τέρμα αέρα το εξάρτημα δεν ξεκολάει! Αναροτιέμαι αν είναι μια κακή αγορά ή κάνω κάτι λάθος εγώ;
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3300...er_342897907.0

----------


## p270

Βοήθησε την αποκόλληση με λίγο flux

----------


## ipago

> Καλησπέρα και απο μένα
> Αγόρασα τον παρακάτω σταθμό αποκόλησης με σκοπο να αφαιρέσω ενα μοσφετ απο τον φορητό υπολογιστή μου.
> Δυστυχώς παρα την επιμονή μου τέρμα θερμοκρασισ (450) και τέρμα αέρα το εξάρτημα δεν ξεκολάει! Αναροτιέμαι αν είναι μια κακή αγορά ή κάνω κάτι λάθος εγώ;
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3300...er_342897907.0




Καλημέρα.

Όταν λές επιμονή, πόση ώρα; Μην περιμένεις να ξεκολλήσει σε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα. Οι μητρικές των φορητών έχουν αρκετό χαλκό απο κάτω και ενώ φαίνεται μικρό το εξάρτημα δε θα είναι και τόσο εύκολο. Η θερμοκρασία σου είναι λίγο υψηλή, μπορεί να κάνεις καμία άλλη ζημιά τριγύρω.

Το mosfet σε τι package είναι; Αν έχει τα 8 ποδαράκια βάλε με το κολλητήρι, κόλληση με μόλυβδο να χαμηλώσεις τη θερμοκρασία τήξης. Αυτά αν είσαι γρήγορος βγαίνουν και χωρίς αέρα. 

Ιδανικό θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιούσες ένα μικρό preheater από κάτω.

----------


## elektronio

Γενικά το υλικό που θες να ξεκολλήσεις είναι από τα δύσκολα. Ο χαλκός και από τις δύο πλευρές του τυπωμένου λειτουργεί σαν ψύκτρα και σου διαχέει την θερμότητα. Η επιλογή του μηχανήματος δεν είναι και από τις καλύτερες ακόμη και μεταξύ των φτηνών, αλλά παρόλα αυτά πρέπει να καταφέρεις να το ξεκολλήσεις, απλά με ένα καλό μηχάνημα θα έκανες την δουλειά πολύ πιο γρήγορα και ξεκούραστα.

Εγώ προτείνω να βάλεις την στρόγγυλη χοντρή μύτη για να έχεις ποσότητα αέρα, να προθερμάνεις με τον αέρα την πλακέτα από κάτω για λίγη ώρα να ζεσταθεί καλά, να γυρίσεις την πλακέτα να βάλεις flux από πάνω και κατευθείαν ζέστα στο fet. Το ζεσταίνεις και με το τσιμπιδάκι το σκουντάς απαλά. Δεν το τραβάς για να μην πάρεις μαζί σου και γραμμές. Η διαδικασία πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορα για να μην προλάβει να κρυώσει από κάτω.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------

airgeorge (25-09-20)

----------


## vassilis3

> Βοήθησε την αποκόλληση με λίγο flux



Δυστυχώς δεν βοήθησε
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vassilis3

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Όταν λές επιμονή, πόση ώρα; Μην περιμένεις να ξεκολλήσει σε 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα. Οι μητρικές των φορητών έχουν αρκετό χαλκό απο κάτω και ενώ φαίνεται μικρό το εξάρτημα δε θα είναι και τόσο εύκολο. Η θερμοκρασία σου είναι λίγο υψηλή, μπορεί να κάνεις καμία άλλη ζημιά τριγύρω.
> 
> Το mosfet σε τι package είναι; Αν έχει τα 8 ποδαράκια βάλε με το κολλητήρι, κόλληση με μόλυβδο να χαμηλώσεις τη θερμοκρασία τήξης. Αυτά αν είσαι γρήγορος βγαίνουν και χωρίς αέρα. 
> 
> Ιδανικό θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιούσες ένα μικρό preheater από κάτω.



Καλημέρα
Περίμενα πάνω απο 3-4 λεπτά ίσως και παραπάνω
Τα ποδαράκια είναι απο κάτω και δεν φαίνονται
Δεν έχω preheater ισως καμιά πατέντα αν κάνω
Πάντως θεωρείς ότι δεν φταίει ο σταθμός
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vassilis3

> Γενικά το υλικό που θες να ξεκολλήσεις είναι από τα δύσκολα. Ο χαλκός και από τις δύο πλευρές του τυπωμένου λειτουργεί σαν ψύκτρα και σου διαχέει την θερμότητα. Η επιλογή του μηχανήματος δεν είναι και από τις καλύτερες ακόμη και μεταξύ των φτηνών, αλλά παρόλα αυτά πρέπει να καταφέρεις να το ξεκολλήσεις, απλά με ένα καλό μηχάνημα θα έκανες την δουλειά πολύ πιο γρήγορα και ξεκούραστα.
> 
> Εγώ προτείνω να βάλεις την στρόγγυλη χοντρή μύτη για να έχεις ποσότητα αέρα, να προθερμάνεις με τον αέρα την πλακέτα από κάτω για λίγη ώρα να ζεσταθεί καλά, να γυρίσεις την πλακέτα να βάλεις flux από πάνω και κατευθείαν ζέστα στο fet. Το ζεσταίνεις και με το τσιμπιδάκι το σκουντάς απαλά. Δεν το τραβάς για να μην πάρεις μαζί σου και γραμμές. Η διαδικασία πρέπει να γίνει γρήγορα για να μην προλάβει να κρυώσει από κάτω.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία.



Καλημέρα, 
Θα τα δοκιμάσω όλα τα παραπάνω, και θα επανέλθω 
Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές

----------


## ipago

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Οπτικά μήπως βλέπεις γύρω από το mosfet λιωμένες πίστες; Μου έχει τύχει σε mosfet 3x3mm να έχει καεί, και από σπινθήρα να έχει κολλήσει πάνω στη χάλκινη πίστα και φυσικά να μην ξεκολλάει...

----------


## vassilis3

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Οπτικά μήπως βλέπεις γύρω από το mosfet λιωμένες πίστες; Μου έχει τύχει σε mosfet 3x3mm να έχει καεί, και από σπινθήρα να έχει κολλήσει πάνω στη χάλκινη πίστα και φυσικά να μην ξεκολλάει...



Οχι 
Βγήκε αμέσως με την συμβουλή του electronio
Thanks @electronio
το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ταλαιπωρησα πολύ την Mobo κ ίσως υπάρχουν side effects!
Είδωμεν

----------


## vassilis3

Η εγχείρηση πέτυχε ο ασθενής πέθανε. Το Laptopy δεν επαιξε.
Κάτι μάθαμε....
Σας ευχαριστώ

----------

mikemtb (25-09-20)

----------


## elektronio

> Η εγχείρηση πέτυχε ο ασθενής πέθανε. Το Laptopy δεν επαιξε.
> Κάτι μάθαμε....
> Σας ευχαριστώ



Βασίλη ψάξε περισσότερο και τα υλικά γύρω από το fet. Ψάξε να βρεις το σχέδιο και να δεις από που οδηγείται το fet. Κάποιες φορές είναι μόνο το υλικό που φαίνεται οτι κάηκε κάποιες φορές είναι κάτι άλλο που οδήγησε το υλικό σε κάψιμο.

Για περισσότερη βοήθεια από το forum βάλε την βλάβη γενικότερα.

----------


## vassilis3

> Βασίλη ψάξε περισσότερο και τα υλικά γύρω από το fet. Ψάξε να βρεις το σχέδιο και να δεις από που οδηγείται το fet. Κάποιες φορές είναι μόνο το υλικό που φαίνεται οτι κάηκε κάποιες φορές είναι κάτι άλλο που οδήγησε το υλικό σε κάψιμο.
> 
> Για περισσότερη βοήθεια από το forum βάλε την βλάβη γενικότερα.



Ευχαριστώ για το support
Προς το παρόν τον έβαλα στην άκρη μέχρι νεοτέρας είναι ένα lenovo G50 που νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Έχω και ένα i7 πεθαμένο που πιθανόν να ασχοληθώ με αυτό τον λιγοστό ελεύθερο χρόνο μου.
Απο την προσπαθεια απο το Lenovo εμαθα μεταξύ άλλων ότι δεν βλέπω καλά και ότι τρέμουν τα χέρια μου  :Smile:  
Θα επανέλθω 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## elektronio

> Ευχαριστώ για το support
> Προς το παρόν τον έβαλα στην άκρη μέχρι νεοτέρας είναι ένα lenovo G50 που νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Έχω και ένα i7 πεθαμένο που πιθανόν να ασχοληθώ με αυτό τον λιγοστό ελεύθερο χρόνο μου.
> Απο την προσπαθεια απο το Lenovo εμαθα μεταξύ άλλων *ότι δεν βλέπω καλά* και ότι τρέμουν τα χέρια μου  
> Θα επανέλθω 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι



Για SMD υλικά πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον λάμπα φακό αν όχι κάτι πιο δυνατό.
Για τα χέρια δεν έχω κάτι  :Lol:  μαλλον γιατρό θέλουν.

----------


## mtzag

ποτε δε βαζουμε μικρα smd αμα εχουμε πιει καφε/τσιγαρα κτλπ κανει ποιο εντονο τρεμουλο.
Το λιγοτερο τρεμουλο ειναι το πρωι χωρις καφε

----------


## rhtoras

Best Soldering Station BST-938 70WΈχει κανεις γνώμη για το συγκεκριμένο σταθμό κόλλησης ως προς την ποιότητα και αν η τιμή αξίζει?Αυτός ο απορροφητηρας λέτε κάνει δουλειά ή τζίφος ?Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

